# Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010



## onq (19 Oct 2010)

Here is where I pay my dues for RKQ's heads up the other day about the Planning and Development Regulations 2010.

Most of the links listed below link to the document held on the Irish  Statutes Book website which allows you to access a copy of the relevant  document. Please read the disclaimer notice on the Irish Statute Book website prior  to downloading their material. The notes following each Act listed  below are for guidance purposes to the main content of the Act only and  do not purport to be a legal interpretation.

From:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Developmen...ng/PlanningLegislation-Overview/PlanningActs/

*Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010
*
 The Planning and Development (Amendment) Bill 2009 (external link) has been passed by both Houses of the Oireachtas.

The version entitled the ‘Planning and Development (Amendment) Bill  2009 as passed by Dáil Éireann’ represents the final legal text as  enacted. The Bill was sent back for Report Stage to the Seanad and the  amendments made by the Dáil were all accepted and passed by the Seanad.    
 The Bill has now been enacted into law by virtue of the fact that the  President signed the Bill on the 26th day of July 2010 and, in  accordance with constitutional requirements, promulgated it by way of  publication in Irish Oifigúil in the edition of the 3rd August 2010. 
 The Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010 was assigned Act No. 30 of 2010:


Áras an Uachtaráin website (external link)
[broken link removed]
 The 2010 Act will be published on the Oireachtas website (external link) as soon as possible.
 The provisions of the Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010  will be commenced and will come into operation by means of orders to be  made by the Minister from time to time.

A number of sections of the 2010 Act came into operation on 19 August 2010 on foot of Statutory Instrument (S.I.) No. 405 of 2010 Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010 (Commencement) Order 2010. Statutory Instrument (S.I)  No. 406 of 2010 Planning and Development Regulations 2010 also came into force on 19 August 2010.

Sections 32 and 33 of the 2010 Act came into operation on 28 September 2010 on foot of (S.I.) No. 451 of 2010 Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010 (Commencement) (No. 2) Order 2010.  

(S.I.) No. 477 of 2010 Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2010 (Commencement) (No. 3) Order 2010  brought a further tranche of provisions into operation with effect from  5 October 2010 and sections 17, 18 and 19 will come into operation with  effect from 30 November 2010.

Secondary legislation is being prepared in advance of the commencement of the remaining sections.


----------



## RKQ (20 Oct 2010)

Thanks ONQ


----------



## onq (20 Oct 2010)

Yeah, you're very welcome RKQ.

I saw that entry on the Environ.ie website and it seemd to pull it all together.



ONQ.


----------



## onq (26 Oct 2010)

A brief "English" Summary of the Act from the Green's Website is [broken link removed].

ONQ.


----------

